
Multiple issue and pull request templates - clarkbw
https://github.com/blog/2495-multiple-issue-and-pull-request-templates
======
anarcat
interesting to see GitHub catching up to features in GitLab...

[https://gitlab.com/help/user/project/description_templates.m...](https://gitlab.com/help/user/project/description_templates.md)

;)

------
franciscop
They should definitely consider an extra <select> field for the generic one,
with the names of the issue types on then. And one pre-selected when going
from a specific one.

How to change from bug issue template to normal issue template or for feature
request? Changing the URL manually is not going to cut it, and the interface
looks like the generic one for issues so users would expect going back to
issues => new is going to be the same.

IMHO this could have been so good and useful, but they messed up the
implementation details...

Note/Edit: I didn't look at Gitlab's implementation before comenting this, but
now that I saw it that is _exactly_ what I imagined/described here!

~~~
clarkbw
A switcher is under consideration but we're focused on some other (what we
believe are) more important aspects right now and wanted to get this part out
the door quickly for people to start using.

I wouldn't consider a switcher implementation details as much as another user
flow.

Since you bring it up I wonder how often users find that switcher and "do the
right thing" in GitLab. I would expect that number is pretty low and instead
users submit with the template they arrived on. As in I would assume the
feature is likely useful for advanced users to more easily switch (certainly
good there) but I'm skeptical that new users would look to use this. What do
you think?

------
maphar
Great! It'd be useful to automatically apply a label (e.g "bug") for a certain
issue template.

------
westurner
+1

Default: /ISSUE_TEMPLATE.md

/ISSUE_TEMPLATE/<name>.md

Default: /PULL_REQUEST_TEMPLATE.md

/PULL_REQUEST_TEMPLATE/<name>.md

~~~
clarkbw
You can leave the last S for off (for savings) if you want /ISSUE_TEMPLATE(S)/
or /PULL_REQUEST_TEMPLATE(S)/

~~~
westurner
Good call. I've updated the post.

